# XiP813/110 - S2.00 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

[Since we don't have separate XiP813/110 forum and the model's code base is same as for 922 ...]

Officially the pair Hopper/Joey is alive at 2:15pm PDT !

*Hopper 2000* got today v S2.00 and *Joey* - S2.52; the spool is open for all devices without regular limitation of fist run.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

ooooh. That's a good sign, isn't it?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Definitely, yes. 
From now, installers could bring those boxes and they could follow regular procedure.


----------



## butters (Sep 25, 2007)

Great news. Mods, can we get a Hopper 2000/Joey receiver forum?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't know if we need one yet, but it is certainly worth discussing with the other mods.

I remember it being nearly 2 years from the first showing at CES to when the 922 was actually in customer hands... so I would kind of like to have a better feeling about when this new model will see the light of day.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You missed an important point - it's *production *FW version. If you would look back, you'll see timing marks for new products: soon after begin spooling a production FW (not CES appearance) the company will start deployment such device. I'm not pushing you, just sharing tidbits for making decision.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> You missed an important point - it's *production *FW version. If you would look back, you'll see timing marks for new products: soon after begin spooling a production FW (not CES appearance) the company will start deployment such device. I'm not pushing you, just sharing tidbits for making decision.


I didn't miss it... I saw it in your post... but it still doesn't mean the receiver is about to hit the general public yet. We've seen this far too many times and frankly other than the CES thread there hasn't been a whole lot of Hopper/Joey discussion... and until customers can actually get them, there hardly is a "need" for a "Support Forum" for customers.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK, you want a sittin-on-a-fence solution .

Honestly, the product will 'hit' customers soon, and you know that better then me... You could delay the creation (of new XiP/H-J forum), but it's unavoidable .


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No delay ... just not jumping the gun. Have patience!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> No delay ... just not jumping the gun. Have patience!


See above: post#6, last sentence.

Oh, BTW - the 'gun' made a shoot three days ago ... he he.


----------



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

I know it doesn't mean much but I was chatting with tech on an issue with my 722k and I asked about the Hopper/Joey...

Eichenberg: again no thanks...just the Hopper/Joey system.
Dish Tech Agent: I understand, not a problem. Well, I request you to wait for couple of days for the Hopper/Joey system.
Dish Tech Agent: It was nice chatting with you.
Dish Tech Agent: Thank you for using DISH Chat and have a great day!
Eichenberg: so the Hopper/Joey system will be out in the next few days?
Dish Tech Agent: Yes Jamie.
Jamie Eichenberg: Thank you, do you have any pricing on it yet?
Dish Tech Agent: You're welcome. I'm really sorry we do not have any more update yet.
Eichenberg: ok thank you very much


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Oh, BTW - the 'gun' made a shoot three days ago ... he he.


No regular subscriber has one of these receivers. There is no need for a "support" forum for a receiver that isn't in customers hands. (And those who have them should be seeking support through appropriate channels.)

We may open the support forum in anticipation, but that is a decision to be made by the powers that be - not in a public thread.

Request noted. Be patient. Perhaps watch some football ... or some commercials?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> *I'm not pushing you, just sharing tidbits for making decision.*


 - that's the key of my anticipation.


> Eichenberg: so the Hopper/Joey system will be out in the next few days?
> Dish Tech Agent: Yes Jamie.


I HATE commercials !!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I like how the quoted agent thinks the receiver is coming "in a few days" and yet knows "nothing" about it yet


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Seems to me SG decided jump the gun today... Perhaps reading here too.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The creation of a forum is being discussed internally and will be resolved when the time is appropriate.

Please get back to topic.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well since the topic of the thread is "XiP813/110 - S2.00 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss" I'm truly looking forward to the first legitimate post. I sure it will be ... _*soon*_.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Please use new thread: Hopper - S203 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss


----------

